# D. Maldini: c'è il Monza in prestito



## admin (29 Dicembre 2022)

Come riportato da TMW, Daniel Maldini potrebbe passare al Monza in prestito con diritto di riscatto


----------



## Swaitak (29 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TMW, Daniel Maldini potrebbe passare al Monza in prestito con diritto di riscatto


da fare, secondo me


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TMW, Daniel Maldini potrebbe passare al Monza in prestito con diritto di riscatto



Con 2 anni di ritardo, ocme sempre.
Beh, il signorino non voleva scendere in serie B...


----------



## Bataille (29 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh, il signorino non voleva scendere in serie B...



Come il padre, d'altronde: senza alcuna gavetta né merito fa un mestiere che non è il suo in una categoria che non gli spetta.


----------



## Daniele87 (29 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TMW, Daniel Maldini potrebbe passare al Monza in prestito con diritto di riscatto


Già lo ha scaricato lo Spezia?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Dicembre 2022)

Daniele87 ha scritto:


> Già lo ha scaricato lo Spezia?


in prestito secco senza incentivo per farli giocare difficilmente giocano nelle piccole squadrette


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Dicembre 2022)

Bataille ha scritto:


> Come il padre, d'altronde: senza alcuna gavetta né merito fa un mestiere che non è il suo in una categoria che non gli spetta.


E' solo tra i 3 giocatori più vincenti della storia del calcio, ma ok.


----------



## Daniele87 (29 Dicembre 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> in prestito secco senza incentivo per farli giocare, difficilmente giocano nelle piccole squadrette


Purtroppo è sempre così con i giocatori in prestito secco. La soluzione migliore è dare un diritto di riscatto con un controriscatto vicino al riscatto stesso, come si è fatto con Colombo che vedo che il Lecce sta valorizzando come deve. Un altro possibile incentivo è dare un premio di valorizzazione al raggiungimento di un determinato n° di presenze.


----------



## Zenos (29 Dicembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E' solo tra i 3 giocatori più vincenti della storia del calcio, ma ok.


Si riferiva chiaramente al ruolo da dirigente. Per me Maldini insieme a Franco sono stati l più forti difensori in assoluto.
Questo non ne fa necessariamente un top in un altro ruolo altrimenti Van Basten avrebbe vinto 4 Champion Allenando l Ajax e Maradona 3 libertadores allenando il Gimnasia.


----------



## Bataille (29 Dicembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E' solo tra i 3 giocatori più vincenti della storia del calcio, ma ok.



Non sorprende che questo sia il livello di comprensione del testo e degli impliciti dei più acerrimi difensori di Maldini.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Dicembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E' solo tra i 3 giocatori più vincenti della storia del calcio, ma ok.


Il fratello di tifo però ha affermato un altro concetto che si capiva tranquillamente.


----------



## mil77 (29 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TMW, Daniel Maldini potrebbe passare al Monza in prestito con diritto di riscatto


A monza giocherebbe ancora meno che con lo Spezia.


----------



## Daniele87 (29 Dicembre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Si riferiva chiaramente al ruolo da dirigente. Per me Maldini insieme a Franco sono stati l più forti difensori in assoluto.
> Questo non ne fa necessariamente un top in un altro ruolo altrimenti Van Basten avrebbe vinto 4 Champion Allenando l Ajax e Maradona 3 libertadores allenando il Gimnasia.


Sacrosanto ragionamento ma, se parliamo di risultati sportivi, il Maldini dirigente è altrettanto inattaccabile. Ricordiamo che siamo campioni d'Italia, attualmente secondi dietro ad un Napoli che sta frantumando ogni record, alla fase eliminatoria di Champions dopo 9 anni, soprattutto ricordando da dove veniamo e tenendo presente il risultato finanziario che è altrettanto importante quanto quello sportivo... Gli errori li ha fatti anche lui sicuramente ma se li mettiamo in una bilancia ad oggi sono inferiori ai vantaggi portati alla società.


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Dicembre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Si riferiva chiaramente al ruolo da dirigente. Per me Maldini insieme a Franco sono stati l più forti difensori in assoluto.
> Questo non ne fa necessariamente un top in un altro ruolo altrimenti Van Basten avrebbe vinto 4 Champion Allenando l Ajax e Maradona 3 libertadores allenando il Gimnasia.


Da scolpire nella roccia,la storia e piena di gente che non ha replicato in altri ruoli ciò che ha fatto in campo,ma tanti non vogliono accettarlo.


----------



## Giofa (29 Dicembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E' solo tra i 3 giocatori più vincenti della storia del calcio, ma ok.





Bataille ha scritto:


> Non sorprende che questo sia il livello di comprensione del testo e degli impliciti dei più acerrimi difensori di Maldini.


Chiaramente si parla del Maldini dirigente che però, amici o nemici è il dirigente campione d'Italia. Da qui nessuno lo erge a DS perfetto, però anche dare addosso sempre e comunque non lo capisco.
Su Daniel Siam passati dal gioca al Milan per il padre a non vuole scendere di categoria.
Quando finirà in lega pro (non credo abbia la stoffa per emergere) si dirà che è calciatore per il padre. Pazienza


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Dicembre 2022)

Bataille ha scritto:


> Non sorprende che questo sia il livello di comprensione del testo e degli impliciti dei più acerrimi difensori di Maldini.


@Toby rosso nero
Lasciamo perdere.. modifico che non voglio neanche perderci tempo.


----------



## numero 3 (29 Dicembre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Chiaramente si parla del Maldini dirigente che però, amici o nemici è il dirigente campione d'Italia. Da qui nessuno lo erge a DS perfetto, però anche dare addosso sempre e comunque non lo capisco.
> Su Daniel Siam passati dal gioca al Milan per il padre a non vuole scendere di categoria.
> Quando finirà in lega pro (non credo abbia la stoffa per emergere) si dirà che è calciatore per il padre. Pazienza




Che è poi in fin dei conti quello che ha fatto il primogenito di Paolo fra Pro Sesto Malta e altro.
Anche se qua dentro pare che il Maldini dirigente abbia poteri assoluti nel mondo del calcio.


----------



## Lo Gnu (29 Dicembre 2022)

Bataille ha scritto:


> Come il padre, d'altronde: senza alcuna gavetta né merito fa un mestiere che non è il suo in una categoria che non gli spetta.


Sono ormai tre anni che fa quel ruolo, tutto questo con uno scudetto all'attivo (il super sayan Marotta lo ha fatto con un ingaggio a conte da 12 milioni, con una squadra già pronta e pagando un lukaku a 80 e un hakimi a 40 e stica direi) nonostante i numerosi ostacoli e comunque con due partecipazioni in Champions che non vedevamo dai tempi del meraviglioso trio delle tre creste (il che dice tutto sulla nostra storia recente).
Non male per un dilettante senza meriti in una categoria che non gli spetta.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Dicembre 2022)

Paolo si è meritato 25 anni di Milan da calciatore, e direi che per adesso 4 anni da dirigente non li ha rubati...
I Maldini avranno sempre le chiavi di Milanello, ma poi le storie di Christian, Paolo e Cesare dimostrano che anche loro devono sudarsi la maglia.
Questo per dire che , quando saranno ritenuti inadeguati perderanno il posto come tutti e viceversa (Non ci credo che non avreste rinnovato Paolo dopo lo scudetto).


----------



## Giangy (29 Dicembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> A monza giocherebbe ancora meno che con lo Spezia.


Tra i giovani che abbiamo in prestito, Daniel e Roback sono quelli che hanno avuto meno occasioni. Difficile da giudicarli, però sicuramente il primo è piu sponsorizzato. Poi non so, cosa sta facendo Brescianini in B al Cosenza, non seguo tanto la B.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Dicembre 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> in prestito secco senza incentivo per farli giocare difficilmente giocano nelle piccole squadrette


non gioca perchè è scarso.
attualmente non è presentabile ad alti livelli altrimenti almeno un po' giocherebbe almeno ad inizio stagione.
altrimenti non lo avrebbero preso.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non gioca perchè è scarso.
> attualmente non è presentabile ad alti livelli altrimenti almeno un po' giocherebbe almeno ad inizio stagione.
> altrimenti non lo avrebbero preso.


nelle piccole giocano giocatori molto piu scarsi di maldini, la questione è che se non metti un incentivo, una piccola non avra nessun interesse a far far esperienza ad un giocatore non suo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Dicembre 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> *nelle piccole giocano giocatori molto piu scarsi di maldini*, la questione è che se non metti un incentivo, una piccola non avra nessun interesse a far far esperienza ad un giocatore non suo


Tipo?


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Dicembre 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> nelle piccole giocano giocatori molto piu scarsi di maldini, la questione è che se non metti un incentivo, una piccola non avra nessun interesse a far far esperienza ad un giocatore non suo


per ora di peggiori non ne ho visti, ma posto che tu abbia ragione cosa lo han preso a fare?
pobega ha giocato e poi è stato accantonato. ma un po' ha giocato al torino.
maldini mai visto il campo.
qualsiasi prestito secco non dovrebbe vedere il campo secondo la tua teoria che è vera in parte.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TMW, Daniel Maldini potrebbe passare al Monza in prestito con diritto di riscatto


Quando le raccomandazioni non bastano...
Piano piano sta emergendo il reale valore, ma ci son voluti due anni di Milan prima di mandarlo a giocare altrove... Adesso il suo "talento" non viene capito neanche a Spezia, niente niente forse è scarso sul serio come dicevo da due anni e mezzo a questa parte?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per ora di peggiori non ne ho visti, ma posto che tu abbia ragione cosa lo han preso a fare?
> pobega ha giocato e poi è stato accantonato. ma un po' ha giocato al torino.
> maldini mai visto il campo.
> qualsiasi prestito secco non dovrebbe vedere il campo secondo la tua teoria che è vera in parte.


non ho detto che tutti i prestiti secchi non dovrebbero vedere il campo, ho detto che senza incentivo difficilmente giocano, ed è chiaro il perche, perche la squadretta, a parità di ruolo, preferisce mettere in mostra un proprio tesserato che uno in prestito secco, sempre a parità di ruolo preferisce far giocare uno esperto che uno inesperto che molto probabilmente commettera errori. Pobega giocava perche non avevano alternative, urbano cairo non sganciava una lire e avevano praticamente mezza rosa in prestito secco, se non mettevano i prestiti secchi giocavano col magazziniere.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (29 Dicembre 2022)

Va al Monza e ci segnerà contro al Brianteo, manco quotato.


----------



## mil77 (29 Dicembre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quando le raccomandazioni non bastano...
> Piano piano sta emergendo il reale valore, ma ci son voluti due anni di Milan prima di mandarlo a giocare altrove... Adesso il suo "talento" non viene capito neanche a Spezia, niente niente forse è scarso sul serio come dicevo da due anni e mezzo a questa parte?


Anche secondo me è scarso, ma al momento i numeri sono dalla sua parte....in totale in A avrà giocato un numero di minuti pari a 6 partite intere ed ha fatto 2 gol, in coppa Italia 3 partite e 1 gol


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Dicembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me è scarso, ma al momento i numeri sono dalla sua parte....in totale in A avrà giocato un numero di minuti pari a 6 partite intere ed ha fatto 2 gol, in coppa Italia 3 partite e 1 gol


I numeri non contano quando il numero di osservazioni è modesto. Per stilare una statistica minimamente attendibile bisogna avere un campione ben più ampio di 5 o 6 partite. 
A me quando ha giocato sia tecnicamente che fisicamente non ha mai convinto, ancora devo comprendere che collocazione potrebbe avere un campo. 
Per me doveva andare da subito a giocare in qualche club cadetto e misurarsi così da comprendere davvero quale fosse il suo reale livello. Penso che via sia una distorsione tra il livello cui lui crede di essere e quello che è il suo reale valore proprio perché in contesti meno nobili e meno blasonati non ha avuto il coraggio di misurarsi.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (29 Dicembre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> I numeri non contano quando il numero di osservazioni è modesto. Per stilare una statistica minimamente attendibile bisogna avere un campione ben più ampio di 5 o 6 partite.
> A me quando ha giocato sia tecnicamente che fisicamente non ha mai convinto, ancora devo comprendere che collocazione potrebbe avere un campo.
> Per me doveva andare da subito a giocare in qualche club cadetto e misurarsi così da comprendere davvero quale fosse il suo reale livello. Penso che via sia una distorsione tra il livello cui lui crede di essere e quello che è il suo reale valore proprio perché in contesti meno nobili e meno blasonati non ha avuto il coraggio di misurarsi.


per me può fare il giocatore di Padel. Uno pensa che basta il cognome Maldini per fare il giocatore.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Dicembre 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> non ho detto che tutti i prestiti secchi non dovrebbero vedere il campo, ho detto che senza incentivo difficilmente giocano, ed è chiaro il perche, perche la squadretta, a parità di ruolo, preferisce mettere in mostra un proprio tesserato che uno in prestito secco, sempre a parità di ruolo preferisce far giocare uno esperto che uno inesperto che molto probabilmente commettera errori. Pobega giocava perche non avevano alternative, urbano cairo non sganciava una lire e avevano praticamente mezza rosa in prestito secco, se non mettevano i prestiti secchi giocavano col magazziniere.


ok bene allora chiediti cosa l'ha preso da fare lo spezia secco se tanto san già che non lo mettono e soprattutto cosa lo abbiamo dato a fare noi se tanto sappiamo che non giocherà.


----------



## LukeLike (29 Dicembre 2022)

Daniele87 ha scritto:


> Sacrosanto ragionamento ma, se parliamo di risultati sportivi, il Maldini dirigente è altrettanto inattaccabile. Ricordiamo che siamo campioni d'Italia, attualmente secondi dietro ad un Napoli che sta frantumando ogni record, alla fase eliminatoria di Champions dopo 9 anni, soprattutto ricordando da dove veniamo e tenendo presente il risultato finanziario che è altrettanto importante quanto quello sportivo... Gli errori li ha fatti anche lui sicuramente ma se li mettiamo in una bilancia ad oggi sono inferiori ai vantaggi portati alla società.





Giofa ha scritto:


> Chiaramente si parla del Maldini dirigente che però, amici o nemici è il dirigente campione d'Italia. Da qui nessuno lo erge a DS perfetto, però anche dare addosso sempre e comunque non lo capisco.
> Su Daniel Siam passati dal gioca al Milan per il padre a non vuole scendere di categoria.
> Quando finirà in lega pro (non credo abbia la stoffa per emergere) si dirà che è calciatore per il padre. Pazienza





Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Sono ormai tre anni che fa quel ruolo, tutto questo con uno scudetto all'attivo (il super sayan Marotta lo ha fatto con un ingaggio a conte da 12 milioni, con una squadra già pronta e pagando un lukaku a 80 e un hakimi a 40 e stica direi) nonostante i numerosi ostacoli e comunque con due partecipazioni in Champions che non vedevamo dai tempi del meraviglioso trio delle tre creste (il che dice tutto sulla nostra storia recente).
> Non male per un dilettante senza meriti in una categoria che non gli spetta.



Pure voi però eh! Ancora non avete capito come funziona! Quelli buoni li hanno portati Moncada, Boban, Pippo, Plauto e Paperino, quelli sbagliati li ha sbagliati tutti Maldini! Al massimo vi posso concedere un Theo vah!


----------



## Gamma (29 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TMW, Daniel Maldini potrebbe passare al Monza in prestito con diritto di riscatto


Ragazzi, la butto lì per non scendere in dettagli che non interessano a nessuno: è 'na pippa.

Ovviamente in relazione al Milan che siamo e che vogliamo diventare... nel Milan di qualche anno fa avrebbe potuto fare la terza riserva senza troppi problemi, ma oggi non possiamo permetterci di tenere in rosa Daniel che, com'era prevedibile, ha fatto zero passi in avanti, complice anche un infortunio che ne ha limitato il minutaggio.

Il ragazzo sarebbe dovuto scendere in B lo scorso anno, ma anche quello prima, invece di essere il vice Brahim (che a sua volta era il vice Calha, prima dell'addio del turco) e sperare in chissà cosa.
Va per i 22 anni, non ne ha 17... in Italia dobbiamo darci una svegliata.

Poi, se si vuole credere nelle favole e nel DNA di Paolo (ignorando che nelle vele di Daniel ci sia anche quello di Cristian), bene, teniamolo da noi e continuiamo a puntarci...

P.S. Al Monza giocherebbe meno che allo Spezia.


----------



## davidsdave80 (29 Dicembre 2022)

Io per il suo bene, lo avrei dato in prestito all estero in squadre di medio bassa classifica di premier, o squadre scozzesi come il celtic / glasgow o innOlanda a farsi un'esperienza di "cambio di mindset"... non a 1 ora e mezza (spezia) o 20 min ( monza) da Brera ... gli avrebbe dato una scossa in ogni caso


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Dicembre 2022)

Lo dico da 2 anni che in un mondo giusto e onesto sarebbe in Promozione lombarda a mangiare fango sui campi in terra battuta.


----------



## ilPresidente (29 Dicembre 2022)

Galliani prende il Brand
Lo imporrà per qualche match; ma nel ruolo non può giocare in serie A, ad oggi 

Certo i numeri dicono che ha fatto meglio di CDK  ma le prestazioni dicono che ad oggi serve molto molto di più per emergere. Magari la continuità di Monza restituirà al Milan un trequartista da Nazionale, magari matura, diventa veloce e molto meno compassato, più cattivo e determinate. Il tempo sarà galantuomo ma io ricordo bene tutti i giustizi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Dicembre 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, la butto lì per non scendere in dettagli che non interessano a nessuno: è 'na pippa.
> 
> Ovviamente in relazione al Milan che siamo e che vogliamo diventare... nel Milan di qualche anno fa avrebbe potuto fare la terza riserva senza troppi problemi, ma oggi non possiamo permetterci di tenere in rosa Daniel che, com'era prevedibile, ha fatto zero passi in avanti, complice anche un infortunio che ne ha limitato il minutaggio.
> 
> ...


Nel DNA di Paolo c'ha creduto per primo il padre che evidentemente ha spinto perché il figlio restasse al Milan per ben due anni, imponendolo a Pioli come vice Diaz quando il tecnico non lo vedeva neanche.
Niente contro di lui, semplicemente come hai detto te è scarso, non ce n'è.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ok bene allora chiediti cosa l'ha preso da fare lo spezia secco se tanto san già che non lo mettono e soprattutto cosa lo abbiamo dato a fare noi se tanto sappiamo che non giocherà.


lo spezia credo l'abbia preso per fare numero, noi l'abbiamo dato perche se non lo dai in prestito poi da noi non gioca e ci saremmo lamentati del fatto che bisognava mandarlo in prestito. Il problema è che con giocatori a la maldini cioè tutto da formare, in un ruolo tutto da definire, che cosa è? trequartista? chi gioca col trequartista? second punta? la scelta del prestito è complicata perche squadrette che pensano al "al bel giuco"sono poche, di certo lo spezia catenacciaro col suo 3-5-2 era una destinazione poco adatta, molto probabilmente erano gli unici disposti a prenderlo a quelle condizioni.


----------



## Jino (30 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TMW, Daniel Maldini potrebbe passare al Monza in prestito con diritto di riscatto



Sapevo sarebbe finita cosi. E farà panchina anche a Monza. A Monza ci doveva andare anni fa, all'inizio del loro progetto, per costruirsi come calciatore e crescere assieme al club. Ora è tardi, comunque credo lo faccia sopratutto per avvicinarsi a casa, tanto panchina per panchina meglio farla vicino casa.


----------



## davidsdave80 (30 Dicembre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sapevo sarebbe finita cosi. E farà panchina anche a Monza. A Monza ci doveva andare anni fa, all'inizio del loro progetto, per costruirsi come calciatore e crescere assieme al club. Ora è tardi, comunque credo lo faccia sopratutto per avvicinarsi a casa, tanto panchina per panchina meglio farla vicino casa.


Infatti... la dice lunga... stare vicino a casa... Brera . milano la vita figa.. 
Se davvero volesse mettersi in discussione... doveva fare un bagno di umiltà... fare un'esperienza internazionale in contesti con cultura sportiva diversa dalla nostra.... giocarsela in una squadra di seconda fascia in Olanda / Inghilterra o Germania... per una stagione.. magari anche con un po europa o conference league... oppure in scozia al Celtic o Glasgow.. non in provincia in italia... con tutto il rispetto.. 
se non è stato fatto... è che in fondo fondo... potendo vivere di rendita e non sbattersi tanto.. è piu comodo fare cosi Spezia.. Monza... bah.. peccato..sono convinto siano esperienze che possano aiutare a colmare il gap tecnico con una mentalità diversa..


----------

